# H & K P30 or P2000 or USP



## legallyarmed

I am going to get a new pistol but need help as I know nothing about H & K.


----------



## VAMarine

Is this for carry, range use, home defense? The USP is a nice piece, but the ergonomics are a little rough, they improved those with the P2000, and the P2000SK is a premier carry gun. Then the HK45 came out and they put some serious effort into giving the USP a facelift, then they applied those features to the P2000 and came out with the P30. 


What kind of guns are you familiar with now? Are you wanting DA/SA or HK's LEM (DAO)? 

I've recently acquired a P30S and have been more than happy with my Hk45. I've only got about 80rd through the P30 thus far and the reset is pretty long but nothing that can't be gotten used to. If you're looking got a gun to be primarily carried, I'd take a look at the P2000SK (Sub-compact), if it's going to be a multi-purpose gun you're looking at the P2000 vs P30, I'd take the P30. 

The LEM is pretty nice, I like the P30S as I can retain a C&L mode of operation should I go back to carrying/shooting my 1911s more and it rounded off the learning curve.


----------



## jakeleinen1

I have a HK USP-C in 9mm

Lemme tell you that first off no matter what HK you choose you are going to be very happy. Mine has yet to malfunction or jam, and have had no problems whatsoever. Not to mention its the most handsome piece in my collection.

Now which one should you get?
I got the HK USP-c for a very silly and specific reason. What are your reasons for getting this HK?

P30- Newer line of full size handgun, i believe it is lighter than the USP's, the ergonomics are better as well, alot of people on here have the .45 variant (HK45) and love it

P2000- Relatively newer smaller handgun, smaller and lighter than the others which means good for carrying (especially if you get the P2000sk)

USP- Full size handgun, heavy, oldest design very reliable (all hks are) the compact models are NOT IMO reccommended for carry

So there you have it
If i had to do it all over again? I would get the P2000sk or the HK45 (p30). But I am still love with my HK USP-c (24 awesome show)


----------



## VAMarine

The P30 is more of a "mid-size" handgun, it's slightly larger than a Glock 19 and has a sub 4" barrel.


----------



## Blkhawk73

Pick the one that feels best in YOUR hand. Which one allows better manipulation of the controls for YOU. THAT's the one to choose!


----------



## jakeleinen1

VAMarine said:


> The P30 is more of a "mid-size" handgun, it's slightly larger than a Glock 19 and has a sub 4" barrel.


Well yes, there is a P30L (longslide) and the P30 standard. Despite it being a mid-sized handgun larger than the glock 19 i would consider that pretty close to full size


----------



## freedvr1

I have an HK p2000 sk in .357 sig. It is my favorite of my six pistols. I have a Sig p239 .40, an fnx-9, a Glock 23, Baby Eagle .45, Sig 1911 Ultra compact. The P2000 sk is accurate, reliable and easy to carry concealed. It is the only one of my pistols which have not had any sort of malfunction as well.


----------



## berettabone

My wife has a real hard time racking slides........she said that the slide on the p30L was the easiest she's tried so far, and she's tried alot.........


----------



## berettatoter

I have always had a weak spot for the HK P2000 series, but just the same so has my wallet. That is it's a little weak to be able to get one.


----------



## jyo

Somehow, I find myself with several HK pistols including the three you're interested in---the P30S, P2000 and the USPc---all in 9mm and all DA/SA---ALL have NEVER failed to feed, fire or eject---that's right, not one malfunction over many years! If I had to choose just one for carry---I believe I'd go with the little P2000---small, lightweight, somewhat slim, great grip and shoots right to point of aim (for me) plus 100% reliablity (so far!). I would also look at the Galco "Concealable" model holster---slim, minimum leather, very well made and holds pistol fast to your side. That's my two cents worth...


----------



## Brazos Dan

VAMarine said:


> Is this for carry, range use, home defense? The USP is a nice piece, but the ergonomics are a little rough, they improved those with the P2000, and the P2000SK is a premier carry gun. Then the HK45 came out and they put some serious effort into giving the USP a facelift, then they applied those features to the P2000 and came out with the P30.
> 
> What kind of guns are you familiar with now? Are you wanting DA/SA or HK's LEM (DAO)?
> 
> I've recently acquired a P30S and have been more than happy with my Hk45. I've only got about 80rd through the P30 thus far and the reset is pretty long but nothing that can't be gotten used to. If you're looking got a gun to be primarily carried, I'd take a look at the P2000SK (Sub-compact), if it's going to be a multi-purpose gun you're looking at the P2000 vs P30, I'd take the P30.
> 
> The LEM is pretty nice, I like the P30S as I can retain a C&L mode of operation should I go back to carrying/shooting my 1911s more and it rounded off the learning curve.


I agree. In the last year, I acquired an Hk P30 in .40, a VP9 and an HK45. I've put about 2,500 rounds total in the 3; several brands of factory ammo as well as several handloads.
Not 1 single malfunction.

If I had to choose my favorite, I just couldn't do it. I am quickest with the VP9, I feel better armed with the P30 due to the .40 caliber and the HK45 is the most accurate, but only slightly.

As far as the one to fit all roles, I have to agree that the P30 would be my choice.


----------



## high pockets

jyo said:


> Somehow, I find myself with several HK pistols including the three you're interested in---the P30S, P2000 and the USPc---all in 9mm and all DA/SA---ALL have NEVER failed to feed, fire or eject---that's right, not one malfunction over many years! If I had to choose just one for carry---I believe I'd go with the little P2000---small, lightweight, somewhat slim, great grip and shoots right to point of aim (for me) plus 100% reliablity (so far!). I would also look at the Galco "Concealable" model holster---slim, minimum leather, very well made and holds pistol fast to your side. That's my two cents worth...


I tried the P2000, but the grip did not have enough "bite." I then obtained a P30S, and it has been great. In fact, I liked the P30S so much, I bought a P30SKS when they came out and it is now one of my main carry guns. As stated by several others, I have never had an issue with either gun, and each has over 1,000 rounds through it.


----------



## Shipwreck

high pockets said:


> I tried the P2000, but the grip did not have enough "bite." I then obtained a P30S, and it has been great. In fact, I liked the P30S so much, I bought a P30SKS when they came out and it is now one of my main carry guns. As stated by several others, I have never had an issue with either gun, and each has over 1,000 rounds through it.


This is a 7 year old thread. BUt I have owned a P30L, two Hk USPs (two USP compacts too) and two P2000s, among other HKs.

The P2000 is my favorite of them all. This is how I solved the grip issue:


----------



## berettatoter

Those P2000 pistols just "look right".


----------

